# Up date for self supported open stairs



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/44743-self-supported-open-stair-system-2.html
Hello every one, a while buck i started this thread finally i have some time to up load and share some pics of he final product. lots of work 80% was hand made using routers router bits. a template for the open treads with a straight cutter with a bering, stair template pattern (rockwell 521) lots of hand tools, hand planer, framing square, c clamps the list goes on and on. i made the newel posts. my 11 years old son came out to help me some weekends I used his elbow grease came handy lots of hand sanding so here i go i hope you,ll like it and enjoy it!!!! i attached the original link for some members or new members that missed the previous thread :dance3:


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

sorry guys later i will change some of the pictures to the right position


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I had the same problem with some video I took on the iPhone. It plays sideways on the PC....LOL.

Even skewiff, it still looks good, Ron.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

The fact it wasn't a good idea to built stair [and a house] ninety degrees to earth gravity, dang them's purty.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

sweet....thx for showing the finished product....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I really like the contrast between light and dark and I didn't mind turning my head sideways to see. Nice work.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Always a pleasure to see your craftsmanship, Ron!
(I'm sending you my physiotherapist's invoice...  )


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Very M.C. Escher-esque. Great workmanship - thanks for posting.


----------



## lewis11 (Mar 3, 2006)

Great project thanks for sharing, you and your son working together will always be remembered


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

superb! I really agree with Charles!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I just turned my laptop on it's side, but the first picture messed with my brain until I figured out what was wrong.

Some great work there. It was worth the wait. Thanks for posting.

Charley


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nicely done Ron.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm sure that the photos don't do it full justice, staircases have always been on my cool list. N


----------

